# Postpartum removal of mass in cervical os



## Rita B. Conley (Dec 11, 2011)

This patient had heavier than normal bleeding about five weeks PP.  On exam the provider found a "mass" coming through the cervix.  She grasped with ring forceps and removed.  The cervix remained dilated 1-2 cm with fairly brisk bleeding, so two scopettes were inserted and held in placed to control bleeding.  

I cannot find a CPT code that fits.  A colposcope wasn't used, no instrumentation other than the above.  

Can someone point me in the right direction, or is this a case where you'd use an unlisted code?


----------



## ajs (Dec 16, 2011)

Rita B. Conley said:


> This patient had heavier than normal bleeding about five weeks PP.  On exam the provider found a "mass" coming through the cervix.  She grasped with ring forceps and removed.  The cervix remained dilated 1-2 cm with fairly brisk bleeding, so two scopettes were inserted and held in placed to control bleeding.
> 
> I cannot find a CPT code that fits.  A colposcope wasn't used, no instrumentation other than the above.
> 
> Can someone point me in the right direction, or is this a case where you'd use an unlisted code?



That is all going to be part of the E/M service for that day, and you can bill an E/M code with the 24 modifier to indicate this was outside the normal post partum care.


----------

